# Help With Open Room HT Setup (pics included)



## PCMusicGuy (Jan 7, 2011)

I am wanting to obtain some semblance of surround sound (5.1) in my living room. WAF is a big factor here in that she doesn't really want to see any speakers. I plan to do in-wall, frameless type speakers with magnetic grills color-matched. I'm currently leaning towards Triad In-Wall Silver/4's for the LCR and Bronze Surrounds so that is what I used for the models below.

After much research, I've discovered I have one of the worst types of room to achieve my goals. My TV is over the fireplace so I'm limited on speaker placement (all will be higher than ear level), I have a cathedral ceiling, large windows on two walls, tile floor, and a large open side of the room. One good thing that I will get in the room is a mount for the TV where it will come out and down a couple of feet for extended TV watching (i.e. movies). All that said, I've come up with the following possible realistic options. To clarify, the wife stays, the TV remains over the fireplace, the speakers must be hidden (i.e. frameless in-wall/in-ceiling), and this is the only room I have to work with. :help:




I'm thinking for the LCR in relation to the seating position (the large sectional), in-wall centered on the TV will sound best, but centered on the room may be more symmetrical for the space and ultimately look better. For the surrounds, I'm not sure whether or not it would make much of a difference where they are. Any thoughts or comments on what might be best? I would greatly appreciate it.


The LCR Options:

In-Wall Centered on TV


in-Wall Centered on Room


In-Ceiling Centered on TV


In-Ceiling Centered on Room




The Surround Options:

In-Wall Centered on TV


In-Wall Centered on Room


In-Ceiling Centered on TV


In-Ceiling Centered on Room


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, that room does look like trouble!
I do like triad for in wall use also. As far as placement goes, I would not center for room symmetry. All of your sound will seem shifted over to the side, and will be distracting. ig: if a car drives from left to right on screen, when it pans over to the side, all of a sudden the sound will jump out at you from a distance/area not related to where your eyes see it going. I would keep them out of the ceiling too. Theoretically, they'll be mostly invisible, so I'd place them for performance. I'd rather see the surrounds on the side, and slightly behind, but it looks like the rear is all you've got. Makes that one easy!
I'm fortunate in the sense that when my wife says I don't wanna see that stuff, I can say, I live here too! I try not to let the house look like the bridge of a spaceship also. That helps. 
What are you planning for subs? In wall too?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are not going to be watching tv with the fireplace on (which wouldn't be a good idea anyway)... You could try getting one of these. I saw one elsewhere for a lot less as I recall, and will try and find it for you. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think this might be the one I saw before.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is another one.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a cool wall mount. I think every builder/designer who makes a spot above the fireplace should purchase one of these out of their own pocket.


----------



## PCMusicGuy (Jan 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Well, that room does look like trouble!
> I do like triad for in wall use also. As far as placement goes, I would not center for room symmetry. All of your sound will seem shifted over to the side, and will be distracting. ig: if a car drives from left to right on screen, when it pans over to the side, all of a sudden the sound will jump out at you from a distance/area not related to where your eyes see it going. I would keep them out of the ceiling too. Theoretically, they'll be mostly invisible, so I'd place them for performance. I'd rather see the surrounds on the side, and slightly behind, but it looks like the rear is all you've got. Makes that one easy!
> I'm fortunate in the sense that when my wife says I don't wanna see that stuff, I can say, I live here too! I try not to let the house look like the bridge of a spaceship also. That helps.
> What are you planning for subs? In wall too?


I should have made this a poll, lol. LCR centered on TV and Surrounds on wall seems like it might be the best option I have. My first thought was to center the LCR on the room but I can see the argument for centering it around the TV. I may just have to hang some temporary speakers and see what it will sound like in the different spots. There is some possibility of mounting the surrounds from the side, just as high. That may be a much more difficult install, however. The sub will not be in wall. I plan on reusing an Emotiva Ultra 12 that I have and placing it in the corner between the windows. Maybe in the future I can get another sub on the other side of the sectional.



ellisr63 said:


> If you are not going to be watching tv with the fireplace on (which wouldn't be a good idea anyway)... You could try getting one of these. I saw one elsewhere for a lot less as I recall, and will try and find it for you. :T


I am planning on the mantlemount vs the one from dynamic mounting. It is quite a bit cheaper and has covers for the brackets. They've been out of stock since December though. Still waiting on the email.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

PCMusicGuy said:


> I should have made this a poll, lol. LCR centered on TV and Surrounds on wall seems like it might be the best option I have. My first thought was to center the LCR on the room but I can see the argument for centering it around the TV. I may just have to hang some temporary speakers and see what it will sound like in the different spots. There is some possibility of mounting the surrounds from the side, just as high. That may be a much more difficult install, however. The sub will not be in wall. I plan on reusing an Emotiva Ultra 12 that I have and placing it in the corner between the windows. Maybe in the future I can get another sub on the other side of the sectional.
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on the mantlemount vs the one from dynamic mounting. It is quite a bit cheaper and has covers for the brackets. They've been out of stock since December though. Still waiting on the email.


I would def check back with them as sometimes they get busy and forget about you. Can you place an order so you are first on the list when they are in stock? :T


----------

